# NanoBSD examples



## bsaidus (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello.

I wonder if someone has a complete tutorial about creating a NanoBSD disto with for exemple a working DNS service.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2012)

Introduction to NanoBSD


----------



## bsaidus (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

